# New here, can anyone please help me deciper if my labs/symptoms point to hypo?



## jcgman73 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm a 39 yo male (i.e., not the "typical" potential hypothyroid patient) and have been battling a myriad of strange and persistent symptoms for over a decade. I have been tested for thyroid disease in the past but told that my blood work was within "normal ranges."

I noticed on my most recent lab work (October 2012) that my TSH was 3.74 mlU/L with a reference range of 0.40-5.00. However, it is noted that the American Association of Clinical Endocrinology's hypothyroid treatment target level is 0.3-3.0 mlU/L. My 2012 FT4 was 0.95 ng/dl with a reference range of 0.78-2.19.

I found that my 2011 levels were 4.03 for TSH and 1.08 for FT4 (I'm assuming the same lab and reference ranges since these were ordered by the same doc).

I also recently learned that my TSH in February 2008 my TSH (3rd Generation) was 2.17 (reference range 0.40-4.50 mIU/L).

I have seen so many specialists over the past decade and gone through numerous tests, with no diagnosis to help explain my persistent and "non-specific" symptoms.

These symptoms include borderline high cholesterol (I watch my diet and exercise regularly, but struggle to keep total cholesterol under 200); constipation; sensitivity/intolerance to medications; non-specific pain/bloating in left upper abdomen, especially after eating; throat tightness; breathing difficulty/"air hunger"/yawning; poor sleeping; loss of hair on lower legs; difficulty concentrating; high uric acid (no gout symptoms yet). I may have omitted a few, but you get the idea. I simply feel miserable most days, and this is a huge quality of life issue for me.

Doctors have palpitated my thyroid on a couple of occasions, with negative results. Also had a CT scan of my thyroid approx. 6 years ago, which was unremarkable.

Based on the above, is it possible that I'm hypothyroid and should consult an endocrinologist, or is this simply wishful thinking on my part, i.e., desperately seeking a diagnosis? And is it possible that I could have experienced hypothyroid symptoms as early as or before 2008, when my TSH was much lower (2.17) than it is now?

Any advice and guidance is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Frankly, most of your symptoms could be associated with hundreds of conditions/diseases. But you have to start somewhere. So go for it! See an endocrinologist and have a full battery of thyroid tests run since the tests you've had just don't tell the story at all. They're really not definitive in terms of what you need for an accurate diagnosis. Check elsewhere on this forum for the names of all the tests that should be run.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you ever been told you snore? Besides getting a thyroid battery run you might also ask for a sleep study. A lot of your symptoms sound like my husband's and he has sleep apnea.

A funny story about cholesterol levels now that I'm looking back on it. A number of years ago, the hospital called for hubby months after discovering and treating his high cholesterol, but because he wasn't in they left a message. They told me his last test was looking much better as it was down to 1600.  Turns out they were happy because it had started out at 2300.  I was floored to say the least.


----------



## jcgman73 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for your response. I have had a sleep study and do have mild sleep apnea.

I'm just curious if my TSH levels warrant an endo consult.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I would say it would be worth finding someone that would run antibodies; TSI & TPOAb, and a Free T3 would give you a better picture. An endo might look into it further, or they might give you the "normal" party line, depending on how up on thyroid problems they are. Natural practitioners, osteopaths, internal medicine or even an MD that practices integrative or restorative medicine might also be the way to go.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jcgman73 said:


> I'm a 39 yo male (i.e., not the "typical" potential hypothyroid patient) and have been battling a myriad of strange and persistent symptoms for over a decade. I have been tested for thyroid disease in the past but told that my blood work was within "normal ranges."
> 
> I noticed on my most recent lab work (October 2012) that my TSH was 3.74 mlU/L with a reference range of 0.40-5.00. However, it is noted that the American Association of Clinical Endocrinology's hypothyroid treatment target level is 0.3-3.0 mlU/L. My 2012 FT4 was 0.95 ng/dl with a reference range of 0.78-2.19.
> 
> ...












Apparently, no doctor has offered to run any antibodies' tests. I do believe that you have something going on with the thyroid.

The most important thing for you to do is to insist on an ultra-sound as males are more prone to thyroid cancer. 6 years is a long time and much can happen in that period. I hope not but.......................you "are" listening to your body and I'll tell you; if you think you have thyroid going on, I am going to back you up on that 100%!

men more likely to have cancer than women.
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm

And these tests listed below will sort things out for you.........

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Additionally, if you have not had it done, you should have your testosterone checked.

Most younger men and in the upper 2/3 of the range on this, with the numbers declining as you age.

The symptoms of low testosterone are almost all the same as the symptoms of hypothyroidism.

In addition, vitamin D and ferritin should be checked. Low values here can also produce symptoms that mimic hypothyroidism.


----------

